# Accident solved my issues temporarily



## Azalin (Feb 6, 2011)

Yet another IBS sufferer, hey guys . I just thought I would share this little story, which I thought was strange. I was diagnosed with IBS-C 3 years ago, and have been dealing with it since. I found that taking Coarse Metamucil worked like a charm in my case, however without taking a scoop at night before bed, my body would only give me pencil thin stools upon attempting to have a bowel movement.

Almost a year ago now, I was in a very bad motorcycle accident. I broke my back, shoulder blade, and dislocated my shoulder. On top of all of that I had a nasty concussion. Sitting at home going through my recovery, I suddenly noticed something; I was having a normal bowel movement everyday, without the need for Metamucil or probiotics. This continued to go on for roughly 4 months until the symptoms, and IBS unfortunately came back.

I know there are a lot of theories to whether or not IBS is intestinal related, or psychological, but more than likely a bit of both. The shock to my system following the accident might of caused a spastic colon to re-connect itself somehow, or perhaps my brain following the concussion took a break from worrying about my intestinal trac long enough to have things go back to normal.

Regardless I felt it was a strange occurance in my IBS, and figued it might be some food for thought or some of the members!


----------



## randomguy (Feb 23, 2011)

Interesting. I too had a nasty motorcycle accident a few weeks ago. I left with a bad concussion, but otherwise nothing else (hit a median at 50MPH).

Anyways, I was bedridden for 4-5 days and didn't experience any positive change in my IBS; it actually got worse.

What meds were you taking? This could have an impact.


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

*Somebody run me over with a truck. If a bike gave you 4 good months, then a truck can certainly give me 4 years *


----------



## Azalin (Feb 6, 2011)

randomguy said:


> Interesting. I too had a nasty motorcycle accident a few weeks ago. I left with a bad concussion, but otherwise nothing else (hit a median at 50MPH).
> 
> Anyways, I was bedridden for 4-5 days and didn't experience any positive change in my IBS; it actually got worse.
> 
> What meds were you taking? This could have an impact.


I was actually given Tylenol 3's, which are known to actually bung you up, however they didn't really do much to me. They also did hardly anything to take the pain away, so I resorted to taking Platinum Robaxacet to help calm my muscle pain down (they were godsent). Those were the only medications I took, cause I rather tough out the pain than to instead drug myself up. It's a possibility that the combination of those drugs made a difference, but I obviously haven't taken them since I was able to handle the pain so I wouldn't know.


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

The muscle relaxant you took was *Methocarbamol* (trade name *Robaxin) which has been found to be most *similar in effect to lorazepam (see Wikipedia on Robaxin).

Lorazepam induced a statistically significant decrease of D(2)/D(3) receptor Binding in medial temporal and dorsolateral prefrontal cortex (DLPFC) that was also confirmed by a voxel-level analysis. The sedative effect of lorazepam was associated with a decrease in D(2)/D(3) receptor binding in the DLPFC. In conclusion, lorazepam decreased D2 binding in frontal and temporal cortex, suggesting that cortical GABA-dopamine interaction may be involved in the central actions of lorazepam in healthy volunteers.[1] As I said in my paper, a D2 receptor blocker is necessary to transform headache pain into vagal counterbalancing of the nor-epinephrine (colon pain) system. I would consider a concussion headache pain. The increase in the vagal system would cause greater colon motility, and thus cure your low motility. I get the same effect by using a cervical traction device with a dopamine receptor 2 blocker, which stimulates my dorsal motor vagal nucleus.

[1] Vilkmen et al, "The effects of lorazepam on extrastriatal dopamine D(2/3)-receptors-A double-blind randomized placebo-controlled PET study," Psychiatry Res. 2009;174(2):130-7.


----------

